# IGF1 DES....how do u stack it with LONG R



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

how?
am gonna be using 100mcg of the LR at PCT 
do I alternate Des or use it with the LR?


----------



## Ravager (Apr 8, 2011)

DES bi-laterally on target muscles post workout,

LR - Sub-q Stomach? (not sure if it matters post/pre)

?????


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ravager said:


> DES bi-laterally on target muscles post workout,
> 
> LR - Sub-q Stomach? (not sure if it matters post/pre)
> 
> ?????



I dont think the LR matters


----------



## Ravager (Apr 9, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I dont think the LR matters



I don't either, but I would think stomach is easier than hitting a muscle group.

DES may cause intestine growth I think localized.

Info hard to come buy on this stuff, users need to talk about it, vendors can't give advice for legal reasons I think.


Have you run either before?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ravager said:


> I don't either, but I would think stomach is easier than hitting a muscle group.
> 
> DES may cause intestine growth I think localized.
> 
> ...



ooooooo intestine growth....dont want that


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

I only ran LR at 100 mcg a day 
always injected after workouts cuz it gets me sleepy 
but the pumps were great


----------



## Ravager (Apr 9, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I only ran LR at 100 mcg a day
> always injected after workouts cuz it gets me sleepy
> but the pumps were great



I'm about to run DES. That may cause localized intesetinal growth, thus more the reason to inject it post workout into the worked out muscles (bi's, pecs...)

Lots to learn here, hard to find answers.

I'm waiting for my AA to come in to mix with the DES then i'm g2g, anyday now.

Started running melanotan 2 two days ago, but going by your name you probably don't need any of that!


----------



## GMO (Apr 9, 2011)

You want to inject both IM.  DES post workout bilaterally into muscles worked.  LR3 you can inject first thing in the morning or pre-workout.

Dosage for both compounds: Start at 50mcg/day and work up from there if need be.

Cycle both compounds 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off.

Hope that clears up some confusion...


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 9, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> ooooooo intestine growth....dont want that


if you dont want intestine growth then why use these peps? its well known that they may cause this
and why u wanna use both types? from what i understand DES is supposedly good for localized growth where its injected and its short acting so doesnt have as much possibility to enter blood an d grow guts
the LR3 or long igf is longer acting and if you injext it sub-q youre begging for gut growth bc its got to go into ur blood stream to find its way into musle


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> if you dont want intestine growth then why use these peps? its well known that they may cause this
> and why u wanna use both types? from what i understand DES is supposedly good for localized growth where its injected and its short acting so doesnt have as much possibility to enter blood an d grow guts
> the LR3 or long igf is longer acting and if you injext it sub-q youre begging for gut growth bc its got to go into ur blood stream to find its way into musle



well am sure its not gonna be so bad 
I think I might as well get the DES


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ravager said:


> I'm about to run DES. That may cause localized intesetinal growth, thus more the reason to inject it post workout into the worked out muscles (bi's, pecs...)
> 
> Lots to learn here, hard to find answers.
> 
> ...



am actually white as snow


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> You want to inject both IM.  DES post workout bilaterally into muscles worked.  LR3 you can inject first thing in the morning or pre-workout.
> 
> Dosage for both compounds: Start at 50mcg/day and work up from there if need be.
> 
> ...



k 
sounds easy 
I just have to make sure I always take my des with me to the gym


----------



## Ravager (Apr 9, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> k
> sounds easy
> I just have to make sure I always take my des with me to the gym



Then you'd have to bring it in a cooler.

I think you can inject it right when you get home. 20-30 minutes probably wont make or brake you.

I think GMO's log had this covered. He had a nice write up.

I'll let you know how the Melanotan II works.


----------



## Ruturaj (Apr 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> DES post workout bilaterally into muscles worked.  LR3 you can inject first thing in the morning
> 
> Dosage for both compounds: Start at 50mcg/day and work up from there if need be.
> 
> ...



I was going to suggest this too


----------

